# Muskegon River Walleyes



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Heard that the Walters move up into the river in mid-March. Wondering if I can intercept them this coming weekend before the season closes. DON'T disclose holes/runs, but wondering what you're thinking....would they make it as far up as Newaygo? 

What would you use lure-wise? I've caught them on Shad Raps with the occassional steelie.

After it closes, I'll either fish the steelies or head to Motown for some jigging time on the big river or maybe Saginaw.

What's your plan?


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

In my experience they do make it past Newaygo, all the way up to the dam. Unfortunately I have never had luck catching them. I've tried wigglers and hardware. They get so thick later in March that I've snagged a few on accident. The walleyes are there but I'm lost as of how to catch them. Maybe after dark it's a different story


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've caught 3 on plugs in the summer above Newaygo. Been told most of the holes hold them, but they can be tough to catch.

Will be out all weekend starting tomorrow afternoon. Will post report and maybe pic's if we're lucky. Hopefully mixed bag of wallies and steelies!


----------



## roseweed13 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have always done very well below Newaygo..Near Mystery Creek Camp Ground. Good Luck!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

drift-fishing with wobble-glos is an excellent way of encountering eyes.


----------



## woody1963 (Sep 29, 2009)

I Fish the eyes quite a bit in the muskegon, the best chance of catching good numbers are from thornapple and up, but if you don'y have a boat, good luck getting to the holes, especcialy this week when the water rises. usually do best above a hole with 2 plugs 60-75 feet back and throw jigs with double twister tails down the steep banks or break walls. they always hold fish, but the action turns very hot when the water temp reaches 40-42 degrees. lost only 1 yesterday, water temp was still only 35. but it's still fun to catch those 30-32" eyes season or not, the big females should be released anyway, in my opinion.


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

Haven't fished the Mo in 15 years but I catch most of my walleys down south on a plain jighead (1/4 to 3/8 oz) and a 3" or 4" white twistertail. Toss a bit upstream, let it settle and just work it back slowww as you feel the bottom. Look for a gravelly bottom near a flat that might hold weeds and minnows. An occasional jerk never hurts. Best time is right now!
Good luck and tight lines.
dave


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

i am heading out tomorrow nite first time doing this in river....thinking about pine street....just wondering if there is a chance there not really from there and no boat just waders....lol any help would be great....thanks all ill let you know how i do....pm welcome....


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Haven't seen a Walter up that far yet. You might be better off down by the causeway. I know they were getting some there last week. Or try end of holton-duck lake road area, good slow deep holes. Water temp is only 35-36 right now. Good luck, Kevin 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

help me out here where is the boat launch ???? trying to figure out where to go on this river for steelhead.. cant find this pine st.???


----------



## Michigun (Mar 9, 2011)

bobo21 said:


> help me out here where is the boat launch ???? trying to figure out where to go on this river for steelhead.. cant find this pine st.???


From the party store, head over the bridge (croton boat launch will be on your left below the bridge). Keep going about 3/4 of a mile. You'll see a daycare on your right (Shaneann's Daycare) take a left on the street just past this daycare.

Take that road almost all the way to the end and take a left into the boat launch area.


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh ok thank you, so down from croton. are they in there good yet? or just startin. i have to make the trip from lansing so i want to go the best time wich i i know is on the way.. thanks for all your help..you can pm if you wan to keep quite.. thanks again..really want to get my wife one of these steelhead then she will want to go worse than me


----------



## woody1963 (Sep 29, 2009)

fished yesterday, put in at thornapple and went to the damn and fished back to the landing. seen quite a few fish, but no chrome fish yet, so all winter fish i guess. need rain, and the warm up this week will help. will be hitting a different part of the river by bridgeton to try some deeper holes tonight. weel see how that works.


----------

